# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  کتابخانه خوب در کرج به ویژه در ایام عید

## _Fateme_

سلام بچه ها میشه کتابخونه ای بهم معرفی کنید که خوب باشه به جز امیرکبیر و سمت چهارراه طالقانی و هفت تیر  برای عید هم از الان میخوام برنامه ریزی کنم برم یه جا حالا واسه عید پولیم باشه عیبی نداره ولی نمیخوام یعنی برم اردوها یه جا منظورمه  پس لطف کنید و بهم بگین مرسی

----------


## Navid70

سمت 45 متری کاج یه کتابخونه هست تقریبا خلوته.الزهرا رو نمیگم این سمته زور اباده تقریبا :Yahoo (4): اسمش یادم رفته.
  بعد عید جای خلوت پیدا نکردم.جای پولیم ندیدم توی کرج.

----------


## _Fateme_

> سمت 45 متری کاج یه کتابخونه هست تقریبا خلوته.الزهرا رو نمیگم این سمته زور اباده تقریبااسمش یادم رفته.   بعد عید جای خلوت پیدا نکردم.جای پولیم ندیدم توی کرج.


   سپاس گزارم واقعا  پولی که پانسیون نور هست

----------


## bec

سلام راستی کتابخونه خوب پیدا کردین؟کجا میرین؟

----------


## nashnas4

سلام
کتابخانه الزهرا خوبه ولی ۳۵۰۰ توم حق سالیانه میگیره اگر میخوای کارت ملیتو و بیار یه فرم اونجا مینویسی کارت عضویتت و چند روزه حاضر میکنن
یه اتاق با چند تا صندلی هم هست برای مطالعه و درس خواندن.. 
من خودم دو ساله اونجا عضو هستم اگر دوست داشتید تشریف بیارید خوشحال میشیم.

----------


## nashnas4

البته اکثر کتاب هاشون قدیمی هستند ولی جای خوبی برای درس خوندن و مطالعه کتاب است.

----------

